# aaaand another one



## Wikket (Oct 21, 2004)

Glad I stumbed in here 
 Im from Australia, have studied Mckarate before moving on to a more legit style, also currently training freestyle Taekwondo and a dash of BJJ. I'll read as much as I can to try my best not to make myself "mr bleedin obvious" by rehashing oooold stuff... but Id like to apologise for the times I do it 

 Respects to you all.


----------



## pakua (Oct 21, 2004)

Wikket said:
			
		

> Im from Australia.



That's alright Cobber, you're still welcome.....   

Greetings from another Southern Hemispherian.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome to Martial Talk Wikket.  
Sean


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome Wikket, glad you're here!
 :cheers: 
 :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the ride.

The rest of the world better watch out, I think this side of the world is gonna take over!!!


----------



## Wikket (Oct 22, 2004)

damn right! 
 Thanks for the welcome all - this is one of the friendliest forums I have been on


----------



## pakua (Oct 22, 2004)

Just don't start talking about r***y and c*****t all the time.....


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome from the US of A, have a good time!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Greetings from down under...............great to have you on board!!!!  even if you are austrailian   lol


----------



## Wikket (Oct 26, 2004)

lol, no-one said anything about kiwis being here


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey so watch what you say, theres more of us than you think.:ultracool    LOL





			
				Wikket said:
			
		

> lol, no-one said anything about kiwis being here


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 27, 2004)

Weird,
apparently only that side of the world knows to call some kiwi's.  :idunno: 
And here I thought it was a fruit.


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Weird,
> apparently only that side of the world knows to call some kiwi's.  :idunno:
> And here I thought it was a fruit.


 thats just typical!!!!!  LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know is it typical? 

Have you ever eaten a kiwi fruit before? They are very good. Usually if I have 1 then I have another and maybe even another.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Have you ever eaten a kiwi fruit before? They are very good. Usually if I have 1 then I have another and maybe even another.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 28, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't know is it typical?
> 
> Have you ever eaten a kiwi fruit before? They are very good. Usually if I have 1 then I have another and maybe even another.


only reason he eats so many is because they're so damned small...after you slice one up and prepare it...you're lucky if you have a few mouthfuls...and I've seen Jason eat...he especially likes octopus and wusabi...


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 28, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I don't know is it typical?
> 
> Have you ever eaten a kiwi fruit before? They are very good. Usually if I have 1 then I have another and maybe even another.


 


Course Ive eaten Kiwi fruit before!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I live in the frigging country where they grow!!!!!!!!  LOL

In the real world us Kiwis are refered to the bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  mannnnnnnnnnn  i don't know:idunno:


----------



## Drac (Oct 28, 2004)

Greetings and Welcome from the Buckeye State aka the Northcoast...Train Hard and Stay Safe..


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

Howdy Wikket
Hope you enjoy it here


----------

